# Scupper or strap-on kayak cart?



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I took my first kayak out yesterday and had to drag and carry it up a long, inclined gravel path. Very difficult. It is a sit-on-top Perception Pescador Pro 10. Anyone have a cart preference?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Don't use a scupper cart; they can cause damage and leaking in the scuppers and at least with some manfacturers will void warranty. I built my own with PVC and pneumatic wheelbarrow tires and it outperforms my buddy's c tug cart on same yak.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I watched a YouTube video of someone who destroyed his kayak using a scupper mount, definitely steer away from that type for transport.

I almost built my own carrier, but decided to just cough up the cash and get a C-Tug (i use an NRS strap to secure it). Three years later still no regrets and still functioning as new hauling my 2014 Jackson Big Tuna (sometimes with some gear on it too).


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got a scupper cart made by my kayak's previous owner. I don't see it putting undue stress on the holes but I can understand the concern. It can be tricky to get into the holes too. Great once it is set though.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I got the Suspenz DLX Airless Kayak/Canoe Cart listed at $110.
Wheels detach and frame folds to fit store in the back of my Prescadore Pro 10.
Quick to assemble (1 minute). Sturdy. Good kickstand. When putting kayak on the cart I can leave it loaded, and not have to tip it sideways as I would with a scupper cart. Can place it right in the middle to carry all the weight of the boat.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

BMagill said:


> Don't use a scupper cart; they can cause damage and leaking in the scuppers and at least with some manfacturers will void warranty. I built my own with PVC and pneumatic wheelbarrow tires and it outperforms my buddy's c tug cart on same yak.


I have been looking at potentially buying a Hobie Outback and I see that Hobie sells the scupper cart. is there a difference between type of kayak or would you suggest not getting one regardless of type?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Don't know all the different ones, but I know Hobies you can but my Vibe you cannot. I think it has to do with whether manufacturer reinforces that area.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

They are not cheap , but take a look at the "Boonedox Landing gear".
https://boonedoxusa.com/collections/landing-gear


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a C-Tug cart for mine. I was told straight up by the guys at ACK in Houston when I bought mine to not even consider a scupper cart. It's the thinnest part of the hull on the whole kayak. When I bought my C-Tug, it came with pneumatic wheels. I have since upgraded to the new-style wheels and have been very pleased. I run a 1st gen Ocean Prowler Big Game.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If you plan to yak for many years, get a solid strap on that will work on everything you own, and will own. It'll pay for itself every day, especially when you enter geezerhood. --Tim


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I built a scupper cart for my wilderness ride. Locks in nice


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I called the good people at Jackson Kayak about using a scupper cart and was told it was no problem that I wasn't going to break anything. I'll assume that this is true with any, higher quality kayak.

Cheap yaks, I don't know.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I've used the Sea-to-Summit Scupper Cart on my 80lb+ Jackson kayak since 2012. I've had no issues with damage to the kayak, but it's a high quality kayak and I'm not dragging it through big rocks or stumps. I generally use boat ramps. The cart itself is great because it's modular. I have had to replace the original inflatable wheels (discontinued) with the new plastic wheels which are great.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If you buy a Hobie, they have reinforced scupper holes and sell different types of scupper carts depending on the terrain. I don’t think any other manufacturer recommends a scupper cart. I love my Hobie PA14 and wouldn’t trade it for anything at all. I also have an Ocean Kayak Big Game 2 and if I use that one I use a cart and tie down.


----------



## Tuscarawas River Rat (Oct 9, 2017)

I use a scupper cart. I've heard the horror stories.
But I've never had any trouble with mine.
I guess if you really banged it around on rough terrain you could damage your hull. But if you use common sense I think you'll be fine.
Mine is made by Malone. It has soft, inflatable tires.
I have one for sale, still in the box, if you're interested. Somehow they shipped two of them when I bought mine.
















On the other hand, a sling type cart with a good strap can be used with any type of small boat..... SOT, SIK, SUP, canoe.....


----------

